
New Study Shows That Hydroxychloroquine Saves Lives - Reedx
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/new-study-shows-that-hydroxychloroquine-saves-lives-states-association-of-american-physicians--surgeons-aaps-301089425.html
======
pmiller2
How about the study instead of the press release:
[https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712(20)30534-8/ful...](https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712\(20\)30534-8/fulltext)

I have to admit, the HCQ research has me all confused. First it works, then it
doesn't work, then it works with zinc and/or azithromycin? Which is it? Are
there any obvious flaws with this study, other than it not being a randomized,
double blind, controlled study?

------
shadowprofile77
I suspect that some of the negativity and unwillingness to give more credit to
the possibility that HCQ works stems from Trump having jumped the gun in
typical Trump fashion, and applauded it so early in the process of
investigation. A strong general media disfavor of anything Trump-favored could
easily spread from there and, since many scientists are also sensitive to
reputation, they too clammed up for a while, until it really did start to seem
that it helps in some cases.

Here where I live, an acquaintance of mine is a doctor in one of the region's
biggest public hospitals dedicated to COVID cases, and he and his colleagues
all use HCQ regularly for their hospitalized patients along with a few other
drugs that include ivermectin and azithromycin. He insists that they do seem
to provide therapeutic help, in his clinical experience, and more anecdotally,
this same doctor has treated two very elderly (90 years+) people I know who
got COVID and both recovered after a fairly moderate level of illness.

